# Help Anyone? :)



## Kimmy (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello 

I am seeking some info about a Tremont pocket watch that my father owns and we don't know much about it. I came to this forum hoping that somebody might be able to tell me a little bit about it as I am intrigued to know, it has been in the family for a long time.

I have here some pictures of it, any info is appreciated  I would really like to know what year it was made and whether its very old, because it is still in very good working order, and anything more about the company.










Top: 'Tremont Watch Co.'

No 979

London.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The watch was made in 1876!

For the history of the Tremont Watch Co, just look here: http://www.awco.org/OtherHigh/Tremont.htm

Andreas


----------



## Kimmy (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you very much 

Just out of curiosity, how do you tell how old it is?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It's keywind, keyset. On the FRONT of the watch, you see a small square over the hands. That indicates it's keyset.

On the BACK, you see a square off-center on the movement. That means it's keywind. The two squares are where you put the watch-key to wind and set the watch. Watches such as these died out around the turn of the last century, when stem-wind, stem-set (and other combinations) of watches superceeded them.

I'll wager Andreas figured out its age, by the hallmarks stamped inside the case, seen in the fourth picture.

I should warn you - DO NOT run the watch, if it hasn't been properly, thoroughly and professionally serviced. If you break it, there's a very slim chance of repairing it. And if you can repair it, it won't be cheap. A standard servicing will not be nearly as expensive as fixing it.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah,

in english watch cases you'll always find hallmarks - a lion for silver, a crown for gold, then a city duty mark, that can be

- an anchor (Birmingham)

- 3 sheaves of corn (Chester)

- a castle (Edinbourgh)

- a crown (Sheffielf)

- a lions head (London)

(plus many more)

plus a letter that indicates a year, depending on the city mark. See here: http://www.925-1000.com/british_marks.html for the date lists.

Andreas


----------

